# Was treibt Ihr eigentlich so...



## Dargrimm (7. November 2007)

....während Ihr zockt? Wenn Ihr daheim vorm Rechner sitzt und mal wieder Feuerelementare im Schattenmondtal oder Warge in den Nordhöhen farmt, wenn Ihr mal wieder wartet bis alle Raidteilnehmer versammelt sind oder einfach AFK im Alterac-Tal seid - was tut Ihr nebenbei? Lest Ihr das buffed-Magazin? Hört Ihr Musik? Backt Ihr einen Kuchen oder seid Ihr so vom Spiel gefesselt, dass Euch nichtmal ein Brand im Wohnzimmer oder das Ende der Welt vom Raiden abhält? 

Lasst es uns Wissen! 

Schöne Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

Also ich höre Musik und schreib über MSN/ICQ mit Freunden...denn: Fenster Modus FTW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (7. November 2007)

E-Bass immer in griffnähe und ansonsten icq


----------



## Littleheroe (7. November 2007)

ich höre musik.
werfe zwischendurch einen blick ins buffed-magazin.
wenn ich glück habe, schlürfe ich noch ein redbull auf^^ ansonsten muss ich auf mineralwasser ausweichen.
oder ich sörfe ein wenig auf buffed.de rum.


----------



## Thrawns (7. November 2007)

Wenn gerade verfügbar den Buffed-Cast hören. Das ist einfach perfekt, wenn es ingame gerade etwas eintönig ist. Deshalb wünsche ich mir den auch mehr als einmal pro Woche! =)

Sonst meistens rumsurfen, dank Windows-Taste - wenn es die Spielsituation zulässt. Fernsehen ist auch gut nebenbei, da muss man sich ja null konzentrieren. Wenn was aktuelles zu lesen da ist (Zeitschriften) auch sehr gut.

Das war so das Hauptsächliche.


----------



## Dracun (7. November 2007)

hmm da ich mein eigenes "Büro" hab(Frau nennt es durchgangszimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) an bestimmten tagen TV glotzen so am Montag und Mittwoch und dienstags um 21 uhr^^ansonsten nebenbei surfen musik hören oder bei buffed im forum rumgeistern^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (7. November 2007)

meistens läuft der fernseher nebenbei, ausser ich geh raiden oder so, da muss man sich konzentrieren ^^


----------



## Mondryx (7. November 2007)

Wenn ich beim zocken warte, dann ist meistens das erste was ich mache die Windows Taste drücken und erstmal den Browser anwerfen und durch die gigantischen Weiten des Internets surfen.

Dann noch Musik hören..TV gucken, oder einfach ne kleinigkeit essen, wenn man gerade was auf die schnelle in der Küche gefunden hat.

Achja...im Messenger ein paar Zeilen schreiben ist auch noch drin...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (7. November 2007)

ich denke nach was ich später in WoW machen sollte 
oder Buffed.de, -King of queens schauen -Crysis demo spielen im Internet surfen


----------



## Szyslak (8. November 2007)

Wenn ich farme höre ich Musik, chatte ICQ/MSN... Joa.. mehr eigentlich nicht..
Und bei meinem täglichen 06:00-07:00 farming Frühstücke ich nebenher und trinke Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ist wirklich die beste Zeit zum farmen, war vorhin wieder ganz alleine auf dem Plateau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nillonde (8. November 2007)

Eventuell check ich mal Ebay oder meine Mails, wenn ich alleine ingame bin höre ich auch mal Musik. In der Gruppe nicht weil das mit Voicechat dann schlecht kommt *g*

ICQ/MSN habe ich während dem spielen nie an, weils mich abnervt wenn mir Leute schreiben wenn ich away (N/A) bin und sich dann beschweren das ich (logischerweise) nicht zurück schreibe.


----------



## vikale (8. November 2007)

Hi,
Also wenn ich AFK oder whatever bin,
Surfe ich natürlich auf buffed, spam wieder irgend n dreck ins forum^^.
Chatte ICQ guck nach meinen Downloads, höre Musik guck mir Videos an oder sehe Fern.
Gradeeben steck ich wieder in der Arathi Warteschlange und trink genüsslich n Liter kaffee.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

Musik hören, essen, ebay Auktionen beobachten und mein Schatz mit Fragen löchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2007)

afk/klo


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2007)

Ich surfe nebenbei im Internet.

Ich möchte den 2. Bildschirm nicht mehr hergeben, einfach genial.

2 Sachen gleichzeitig machen zu können.

Dann Fenstermodus.

Auf dem Hauptbildschirm WoW und beim 2 läuft immer der
Firefox zum Internet surfen meist buffed.de-Forum oder WoW-Europe.com-Forum.

Und auch den Editor zum weiteren bearbeiten der HP.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## M3ack6D (8. November 2007)

Wenn ich warten muss ^^ bzw farmen will 

beim warten : (g15 ftw) mach erstmla meinen anti-afk hüpfer an ^^ den ich mir selbst programmiert habe ^^ is ganz lustig war immer nen trick für av 

naja dann halt windows taste internet an 
email schriebn, musik,icq,msn,buffed ^^ , i was zu essen trinken holen ggf. auf toilette gehen ^^ 

naja anosnten mal inne hefte gucken opder so ^^ oder harry potter 7 lesen 



beim farmen ^^ : 

hilft mir wie immer meine g 15 ^^

naja beim farmen mugge ^^ ts mit kollegen labbern  :-P ab und zu aufen 2 acc gucken :-P ob da noch i was los ist ... 
oder ich zieh mich selbst dm oder irgendne anderer inni XDD

naja anosnten halt nur mass pulls und mit heal dann alles ummatchen ^^ und bei 20 mobs is dann die rüssi net nur weiter kaputt ....... was scheisse ist XDD 
^^
aber naja

ansonten immer das seleb ^^ am besten kann ich farmen wo man auhc ruf bekommt fürs mob killen


----------



## Jester~ (8. November 2007)

musik läuft eh immer irgendwie, dazu dann wahlweise singen oder einfach nur entspannen...
ansonsten läuft auch meist die glotze, wo man dann mal n paar blicke drauf werfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder für den raid schonmal ne tüte/zigaretten drehen


----------



## Shortz (8. November 2007)

Also ich habe gefühlte 200 Podcasts abonniert und höre sehr gerne alle Folgen im Zufallsmodus, aber auch ein gutes Hörspiel hält mich hin und wieder bei Laune.


----------



## Walton (8. November 2007)

Hallo,zusammen!

Da ich nen eigenen Teamspeak server habe..sind auch nur leute da drin mit denen ich schon sehr lange zusammen zocke..dementsprechend gut is die stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Teamspeak is auch immer auf meinem2ten monitor geöffnet...genauso wie icq...wo ich zwischendurch immer mit meiner freundin surfe und ab und an ein kleines spiel wage!
Buffed.de is um bei einer quest oder nur um das neueste zu erfahren auch immer mit dabei!

Aufm Laptop läuft musik oder eine dvd...das aber nur spät am abend,wenn ich am farmen bin und nich viel los is!! Im raid liegt meine ganze konzentration auf dem Hauptschirm..da mach ich nich viel nebenbei!! 
Internetradio is auch ne feine sache..wenn man seine musik satt hat..und man is in sachen nachrichten auch auf dem neuesten stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also..wünsch euch viel spass beim zocken

Walton


----------



## nalcarya (8. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also ich höre Musik und schreib über MSN/ICQ mit Freunden...denn: Fenster Modus FTW!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das gleiche tu ich ohne Fenstermodus Oo

Ansonsten hab ich halt immer noch den Firefox offen und gucke zwischendurch mal in diverse Foren (wie hier zB^^) rein und manchmal hab ich auch Photoshop offen weil ich da grad an nem Foto o.ä. arbeite.


----------



## Shex (8. November 2007)

100% Power beim farmen dann gehts am schnellsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab aber trozdem im hintergrund immer musik an (eigentlich auch wenn ich nicht farm ... aber im raid nicht da bekommt der leader nen anfall >.<)


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

wenn n leerlauf is, dann mach ich aus und lern
hab i keinen bock mehr afu lernen zock ich
kein bock mehr auf zocken lern ich...
so geht das eigentlich über das ganze studienjahr

meist kann man aber zocken auch mit surfen/essen/schlafen/freunde treffen/leben ersetzen...lernen wird niemals substituiert -_-

salut


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (8. November 2007)

Ich höre sehr gerne Hörbücher beim farmen. Allerdings ist es irgendwann anstrengend sich auf mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig zu konzentrieren (so nach 2-3 Std)... dann freue ich mich immer über das Addon WoWVid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (8. November 2007)

Ich weis nicht warum... aber mit einem BuffedCast im Hintergrund Farme ich sogar sehr gern, muss ich zugeben. Am liebsten höre ich nochmal alte klassiker, meine Empfelung: *buffedCast - Episode 37*, das waren noch Zeiten... und natürlich bin ich nicht ganz vorgeschädigt das dies mein Lieblings Cast ist, nein da gibt es eigentlich 3 Hauptgründe: 1. Es sind ein paar Legendäre buffedCast Gag´s dabei die jeder Buffed.de-User kennen sollte,  2. Es ist der erste Cast nach der Geburtsstunde meines lieblings Helden: Dem "irren-Aggro-Gnom",  3. Der bisher einzigste Kommentar von mir in einem buffedCast, ist in dieser Episode, problem nur das der Björn meinen Namen damals vergessen hatte ^^.

Naja also wie gesagt BuffedCast hören ist, so finde ich zumindest, eine der besten ablenkungen. Ansonsten bin ich im Gilden-TS, oder mache mit meinem RaidChar nebenbei auf dem Zweiten PC, wobei mir mein Fehrnseher als Monitor dient... was einige vorteile gegenüber einem kleinen Monitor bringt ! MuHaHaHaHaHa......
Für verzögerungen im Raid, bin meist ich verantwortlich, doch falls dies nicht der fall ist hat unser Raid einen kleinen vorteil: Wenn einer zu spät kommt oder ect. spielen wir alle einfach im RL Poker, da Raids meist im zusammenhang mit einer Lan-Party stehen, in unserer kleinen Lokal-Gilde.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (8. November 2007)

fernseher steht links vom monitor, 2. monitor rechts vom ersten....

fernseher is immer an auch wenn er meistens stumm ist und keinerlei beachtung von mir bekommt! und aufm 2. monitor is entweder ne serie oder ein film am laufen, ansonsten halt icq, xfire, browser, irc!

aber zur zeit, bin ich eh am multiboxen oder pvp machen, da kann ich mich net ablenken lassen!

[/QUOTE] 	wenn n leerlauf is, dann mach ich aus und lern
hab i keinen bock mehr afu lernen zock ich
kein bock mehr auf zocken lern ich...
so geht das eigentlich über das ganze studienjahr

meist kann man aber zocken auch mit surfen/essen/schlafen/freunde treffen/leben ersetzen...lernen wird niemals substituiert -_-

salut 





> so konsequent möchte ich auch sein, bei mir läufts meistens anders rum und das lernen weird durch surfen/essen/schlafen/freunde treffen/leben ersetzt o_0


----------



## blackzone (8. November 2007)

hmm..also wenn es bei mir mal trist bei wow aussieht dann läuft meist nebenbei musik und dann sürfe ich im web oder chill bei msn! wenn da auch nix los is schmeiß ich die playse an und guck mir king of queens 1-9 an! das lenkt schön ab und zakc hat man ne grp für ne Inni oder es sind alle raidmitglieder mal da oder wie auch immer xDD

mfg
tony


----------



## Jácks (8. November 2007)

Ich spiele nebenbei sehr gerne gitarre mit diesem hübschen ding



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und höre gerne Green Day
Außerdem Jogge ich gerne und betreibe sonst noch so Sport

Lesen macht mir auch riesig Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gucke ich gerne die Simpsons



LG Jacks


----------



## Shortz (8. November 2007)

Wow danke für die Anregung, Leute! Ich hab jetzt WoW immer im Fenstermodus. Mein Bildschirm ist 4:3 und ich lasse jetzt das Spiel immer in 16:9 laufen sodass unten immer noch angenehm Platz für ein paar Gesprächsfenster oder Ähnliches ist! Einfach super! Wie bin ich nur früher ohne ausgekommen!


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (8. November 2007)

Also ich zieh mir nebenbei Musik rein, laber mit meinen Leuten im Ts und kritzele auf meinem Notizblock rum der Quests und Farmstellen beinhaltet ... also so das Standartprogramm


----------



## Gnadelwarz (8. November 2007)

Während meiner WOW zeit:
Also also wenn ich mich denn irgendwann mal dazu entschlossen hatte Ruf/items/gold zu farmen dann habe ich mich meist voll aufs spiel Konzentriert, vieleicht lief der Fernseher nebenbei. Aber auf jeden fall musste irgendwat in Wimamp dudeln, sei es meine persönliche MP3 sammlung oder nen internet Radio wie www.metal-only.de (schleichwerbe mode on). Aber meistens hab ich dann doch meinen IRC Client auf meinem zweiten Monitor an gehabt und hab immer wieder meine mails abgerufen. Und nebenbei Kaffee Hektoliter weise Konsumiert nebst Junkfood und Pizza (trotzdem bin ich noch schlank und rank). 

Meine DAoC zeit:
Nun bei DAoC musste  man keinen Ruf farmen. Nur Gold wenn überhaupt. Aber das Leveln des Charakters war in DAoC quasi immer nur lästiges mittel zum zweck. Nämlich schnell level 50 werden und dann RVR machen. Also haben wir früh angefangen uns gegenseitig zu "ziehen". Das heisst man macht ne 8 mann gruppe, davon 3-4 50er, am besten 1-2 Dmg dealer 1 Tank und 1 Heiler oder so. Der rest wurde dann mit low level Twinks von Zweit accounts oder mit Twinks von Freunden aufgefüllt. Dann is man in den Nächsten Highlevel Dungen/Highlevel gegner spott und hat massen an gegner gekillt. So hat man dann nen Char von 20->50 in 1-2 Tagen geschafft je  nach dem wie intensiv man gespielt hat. Nun wenn man von nem kumpel gezogen wurde hatte man nich viel zu tun. Entweder war man die l00t wh0re die alle drops einsammeln musste (bis der Patch mit Autoloot kam) oder man hockte vorm rechner bewegte den char ab und an damit man nich aus dem spiel flog und nebenbei konnte man tun und lassen was man wollte. 
Gesondert zu erwähnen sind die Animisten, diese Magier zaubern sogenannte "türme" (sehen aus wie Pilze und werden auch so genannt) die dann von selbst auf gegner zaubern. Irgendwann haben wir uns 4 Anis genommen, 1 Manafeld und 4 Twinks und haben uns an einen levelspott gesetzt (Finspott für Insider)
Dort haben wir nen Manafeld erichtet und die Anis haben ihre Pilze in Pullreichweite gesetz, die taste fürs casten der Pilze festgeklemmt und dann sind wir alle afk bzw haben was nebenbei gemacht und immer nur mal die chars bewegt etc und geguckt wenn nen GM kam um was zu schreiben wenn man gefragt wurde ob man afk sei. Am besten war noch mein Minnesänger, der wurde immer nur wegen seiner Mana Regenerations Fähigkeit in ne gruppe eingeladen, dann kam immer nen "Geh ruhig mal afk, aber lass deinen Manareg Song laufen" also afk gegangen und fröhlich fernsehn geguckt oder so.

Am besten war immer noch Ultima Online.
Das habe ich auf einem Rollenspiel Freeshard gespielt (Schattenwelt). Dort habe ich mir nen Handwerker gemacht, Mining und Blacksmithy. Nun auf dem freeshard waren Macrobots streng verboten und es wurde viel Kontroliert. Also wenn man minen/Blacksmithy trainiern wollte musste man das halt komplett von hand tun. Das war ermüdent... stunden lang in der Mine stehen und auf irgendwelche stellen doppelklicken etc.. Da habe ich grundsätzlich Fernsehn geguckt nebenbei, oder Videos.

Nun bei eve is das etwas anders, wenn ich da missionen Fliege für Geld und Ruf dann muss man sich da schon drauf Konzentrieren, zummindest während der Kampf Phase. Während den langweiligen Flugphasen und den noch langweiligeren, weil zeit aufwendigen Loot phase wo man teils 100km auseinander liegende Schiffswracks anfliegen muss um sie zu looten, kann man sich schon langweilen. Da gucke ich meistens auf meinem zweiten Monitor Anime folgen. Oder ich habe den fernseher laufne. Wenn ich es richtig entspannt angehen will dann mine ich. Dann Bau ich mir nen Mining laser auf meinen Fracher und verdrück mich in einen Asteroiden Gürtel und mine fröhlich vor mich hin. Da kann man dann auch mal getrost afk gehen und was anderes machen oder so lang die neusten Anime folgen sichten. Aber man muss trotzdem immer mal ein auge auf den Bildschirm werfen, denn sonst wird einem von umherstreifenden NPC Piratenschiffen das Schiff unterm allerwertesten weg geballert. 

Der Junkfood, Pizza und Kaffee konsum ist  bei mir bei jedem spiel gleich hoch.
So, das war mein beitrag zum thema.

*edit*
Nachtrag zu DAoC
Das nervigste und langwierigste war es die Artefakte (Besonders Machtvolle Items) zu leveln. Das waren nämlich items die durch das töten spezieller Monster an erfahrung gewannen und dann stufen aufstiege hatten, von 0 -10 dauerte das je nach gegenstand und Monsterart die man töten musste von ein paar stunden bis zu 1 woche. Das hiess also stunden lang  stupide immer die selben monster töten, das hab ich gemacht als ich gerade wegen nem gebrochenen Daumen Krank geschrieben war. Ich konnte also nur mit meiner Linken Hand zocken *g*. Nun dabei konnte ich nur Fernsehn gucken weil man sich einfach zu sehr aufs spiel Konzentrieren musste.

Achja, neben dem Farmen etc surfe ich meist recht viel, zb auf Youtube wo ich mir die neusten musik videos meiner lieblings Bands angucke oder einfach Fun videos suche. Oder ich surfe auf mybuffed rum und spiele an meinem Profil herum (http://my.buffed.de/user/145464/allgemein.
Dann gucke ich mir sehr gern nebenbei das neuste Zeropunctuation Video an.
Z.b. 
Zelda http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/v...antom-Hourglass
Tabula Rasa
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/v...ion-Tabula-Rasa
oder MoH Airborne http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/v...on-MOH-Airborne


----------



## Anoth (8. November 2007)

dadruch das ich wow im fensterm odus auf ca. 1 virtel des bildschirms abspiele, habe ich Rechtsoben  meine icq/msn/etc. kontaktliste in trillian, rechtsunten hab ich meine "winamp-bar", für musik, etc.
unten links habe ich dan nmeistens das maximierbare internet fenster und das chat panele für trillian.
links unten habe ich wärend des spielens eigentlich meistens nur blasc (fürs questen), die dkp übersucht (fürs raiden) oder irgendwelche nachschlage werke bzw. eigene textdateien meiens pcs.
teamspeak ist im überigen auch immer an, es sei den ich werde per skype zugelabert


----------



## zyp (8. November 2007)

hab auf meinem 2ten monitor eigentlich immer firefox, irc und icq offen. bin also immer mit irgendwas nebenbei beschäftigt. ab und zu läuft auf diesem dann auch mal ne serie oder irgendwelche pvp videos.


----------



## ^Mike.S (8. November 2007)

Naja da mein Fernseher unmittelbar neben meinem Bildschirm steht gucke ich meist DVDs & Serien, letzteres allerdings öfter.
Das führt dazu dass ich von den Scrubs Staffeln 1-6 jede folge mindestens 6 mal gesehen habe, an der siebten bin ich momentan dran.
Aber auch Prison Break, Desperate Housewives und South Park läuft immer mal.


----------



## Xanie (8. November 2007)

Also ich hör die ganze Zeit Musik, den ohne Musik ohne mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nebenbei dann mit Freunden im TS reden oder im ICQ oder Skype schreiben und wenn keiner im TS oder ICQ da is, im Hintergrund ne DVD laufen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mir auch ma danach is nen bissl nebenbei zeichen oder einfach mal ganz in ruhe farmen ohne irgendwas, aber das passsiert sehr selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfG Xanie


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2007)

Bei stupideren Solo Aktionen schau ich TV/Filme mit WowVid oder höre Hörbücher.

Bei PvP läuft bei mir rein gar nichts nebenher-


----------



## Shantalya (8. November 2007)

hab ja nicht nur ein pc, daher spiel ich nebenbei noch irgendwas oder schaue fern auf mein laptop noch.
oder spiele 2 chars, ohne irgendwelche tools^^ 1 hand beim einen rechner und die andere beim anderen *g* kompliziert aber man fummelt sich rein :> brauch keine tools 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


joa und halt das übliche, ts, musik hören, php scripten, grafik arbeiten ect..

alles gleichzeitig nu aber net lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (8. November 2007)

Während dem Spielen höre ich mir immer die Buffedcast an ( hab zwar jetzt schon jede Folge gefühlte 30mal angehört aber langweilig wirds trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Wenn dann in WoW mal längere Wartezeiten (z.b. von Darnassus nach Tanaris fliegen)
auf den Bowser switchen und Buffed checken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. November 2007)

Ich höre Musik oder treibe im Buffedforum mein Unwesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minerva (8. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also ich höre Musik und schreib über MSN/ICQ mit Freunden...denn: Fenster Modus FTW!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das gleiche bei mir
<3 Fenstermodus : >


----------



## Schlagetot (8. November 2007)

Ich farme nur sehr selten da mir das zu eintönig ist. Ich fange dann lieber einen neuen Twink an oder mach mal was anderes als WoW. 
Aber wenn es mich dann doch mal packt ists überlicherweise nur Musik, oder halt der Gildenchat womit ich mir di Zeit vertreibe. 
Das geht ja auch beim questen, die kennt man ja auch schon alle und sie stellen in der Regel ja auch keine Herausforderung mehr da.


----------



## Finsterniss (8. November 2007)

Meine Kinder stänkern, das mache ich meistens.
Ansonsten läuft das Radio immer.


----------



## Finsterniss (8. November 2007)

Meine Kinder stänkern, das mache ich meistens.
Ansonsten läuft das Radio immer.


----------



## Tealnight (8. November 2007)

Meistens durch Foren surfen. Früher auch mal in Instanzen innerhalb von WoW auch mal nebenher was anderes gespielt auf dem Laptop. War immer wieder lustig wie ein Magier aus dem Raid und meine Wenigkeit (damals und heute noch Hexer) nebenbei Warcraft3 oder Starcraft gespielt haben.

Ja, das haben wir und wir sind stolz drauf! Aber heute geht das ja nicht mehr, da fällt man gleich auf wenn man im Dmg - Meter nach unten absackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felaria Maiar (8. November 2007)

Wenn ich Warte löcher ich Dargrimm in HDRO mit Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Farme hör ich musik oder guck Fernseh.

Beim Raid 100% Konzentration sonst stirbt mein Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (8. November 2007)

beim warten auf verspätete gruppenmitglieder haue ich am liebsten Gnome mages am portstein und beim farmen gucke ich fern^^ und beim raid esse ich abendbrot


----------



## McNooberson (8. November 2007)

Mein Pc steht an meinem Bett genau so wie mein Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ergo
während ich spiele gucke ich Fern, hör Musik und use Instant messanger und schlafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meistens dann noch nen Döner und/oder McDonalds


----------



## Flash Shock (8. November 2007)

Also ich beatboxe nebenbei,...!
Schönster Zeitvertreib, wenn ich auf andere mitglieder warten muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (8. November 2007)

Im fenstermodus chatten,
aber eigentlich farm ich nie da ich zu wenig zeit hab durch fitnessstudio und handball


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2007)

Musik hören,im net surfen (während die hp reggen) chatten lenkt mich nur ab^^


----------



## Krimson (8. November 2007)

also ich höre nebenbei Mukke oder ich esse Pitza neben bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (8. November 2007)

naja hab zwar 2 monitore aber wie soll man kämpfen und nebenbeischreiben das amcht der char ja nicht fon selbst


----------



## Aicha (8. November 2007)

beim raiden, neue encounter: nichts, alte "farm"encounter, buffedcast, generell podcasts oder musik, beim farmen 2 monitor -> serien


----------



## Vetaro (8. November 2007)

Beim Farmen halte ich es meistens so: Wenn es ansteht, mache ich das spiel aus.

Ein Freund sagt, wer Silkroad auf hohem level ohne Bot spielt, wäre ganz schön dämlich, von der sorte gäbe es aber auch nicht viele. Auf die frage, wieso das so wäre, lautet die antwort: Na, weil das einem die Arbeit erspart.

"Und wieso spielst du ein SPIEL, das dir ARBEIT bereitet?" frage ich.
....Und jetzt kommt, wie es sich gehört, der Höhepunkt. Er sagt:
"Keine Ahnung." und spielt es immernoch.


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

schlafen gehn, ich bin so müde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (8. November 2007)

Wenn das Spielgeschehen es zulässt und langweilig genug ist, höre ich Dinge, denen man schon aufmerksamer folgen muss (buffedcast, Hörbücher, Hörspiele). Ist für den Moment alles durchgehört, läuft ab und zu auch mal der Fernseher, welcher praktischerweise direkt nebendran steht.
Für einen richtig langen Farm-Abend packe ich meine komplette Musik in die Winamp Playlist und schalte auf Shuffle. So hör ich manchmal die ein oder andere (unangenehme) Überraschung, die ich schon längst vergessen habe ^^


----------



## Triceratroll (8. November 2007)

aufm spielrechner wow und aufm laptop guck ich nebenbei dvd, schreib icq , surf hier und da und steh nebenbei mit meiner barge bei eve online im belt und mine^^


----------



## Schambambel (8. November 2007)

Wenn ich am PC hocke hab ich immer den TV an, dreh aber den Ton ab und mach den Winamp an. 181FM -The Buzz ist einer meiner Lieblingssender, manchmal rattern bei mir aber auch einfach nur die Onkelz die Playlist runter. Jo, das ist der Standard beim Spielen und Arbeiten. Wenn ich spiele, dann fast immer im Fenstermodus, denn irgendwas läuft bei mir immer nebenher.


----------



## Jingila (9. November 2007)

Nunja, ich weiß nciht, darf man hier werbung machen? denn wenn ich am farmen bin, hab ich den fenster modus auf, und schaue mir alle southpark folgen an ^^ www.southparkzone.com  (wenn werbung verboten ist, bitte zensieren^^)  nunja, ich glaub ich hab des schon 2-3 mal komplett durch gesehen, hab mein epic flugmount aber trotzdem noch nciht, weil ich immer schwach geworden bin beim twinken^^, hier mal ein epic, da ne neue verzauberung, und dort mal ein tolles rezept Oo.. ich glaub ich hätt mein epic flugmoiunt schon 2 mal ^^ nunja, aber noch etwas am rande ^^ ich ilebe es freitagabends, bzw samstag vormittags farmen zu gehen, wieso? Wegen des tolligen buffed-casts ^^ 
dafür danke ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr seid toll


----------



## Mebo (9. November 2007)

naja neben bei alles und jeden voll quatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viel essen aber nicht zuviel an meiner figur liegt mir ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und hin und wieder mal nen hordi haun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok das war mal mein priester is ja weg......aber nun habe ich mage und das wird funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (9. November 2007)

ach genau das ich fenstermode spiele natürlich viel chatten über icq und msn und schaue sehr offt bei buffed rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidoni (9. November 2007)

Hi also kommt auf Das an was man macht.

In Raids, hab ich nebenbei höstens Musik laufen. 
Beim Farmen oder Lvln von nem Twink, dann auch schon mal Fernsehen oder ne DvD über die PS2, die neben meinem PC rumsteht.


----------



## Headhunting (9. November 2007)

Ich lese im Moment den neuen Harry Potter nebenbei ansonsten schau ich Fern rede mit der Familie oder ärger meine Hunde^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird Zeit das mal wieder ne Herrausforderung kommt wie Zul Aman oder das neue AddOn............


----------



## Slaan (9. November 2007)

Ein echt netter Thread,da schließe ich mich vielen Vorrednern an:

2ter Monitor und Fenstermodus ftw gegen arge Farmlangeweile

Serien,BuffedCasts,BuffedShows und Musik, FireFox, Trillian und vieles mehr was sich darauf noch tummeln^^


----------



## Jaaber (9. November 2007)

Wenn mir mal langweilig ist:

- Asterix & Obelix lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Musik hören
- Der Boon/Allimania/BuffedCast hören
- Heroes/Dark Legacy Comics lesen
- BuffedShow guggn

Das war's im Großen & Ganzen


----------



## BloodyLove (9. November 2007)

Dank meines neuen Multitasking-experimentes hab ich immer 2 Spiele laufen... da wird mir nie langweilig...

wenn ich mobs farme (für netherstoff, oder irgendwelche ruf-drops wie die zaxxisinsignien oder die aldor- oder sehersachen) dann spiele ich gleichzeitig Krieger und priester... der krieger zieht soviel mobs wie möglich und der priester heilt...

wenn ich aber erze farme läuft das bissl anders...
mein Krieger fliegt mit dem schnellen flugmount die Scherbenwelt nach erzen ab, während mein priester im alteractal heilt und ehre farmt...

wenn man das zu einer günstigen zeit macht, sind auf dem Kult der Verdammten nach 1-2 stunden schonmal 300-400 gold drin... (die barren und urfeuer sowie urerde im AH verkaufen)

ansonten läuft auf meinem 3. monitor immer die TV-card heiss... meistens TV serien oder Musiksender...


----------



## Alexisonfire (9. November 2007)

Also,viele andere machen das bestimmt auch.
Ich mache da keine ausnahme...

-Winamp und alles was noch nich gehört wurde,wird überprüft!
-Buffed Cast (perfekt um informiert zu werden,langeweile kommt da nich auf.)


----------



## Muskelbiber (9. November 2007)

also der buffedcast is bei mir samstags wenn ich aufstehe pflicht programm dazu dann die daylies nen käffchen und besser gehts nimma ^^ 1h gerettet =)

ansonsten nur mucke und im g-chat rumspämmen ^^ irgendwer muss das ja tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sons halt das übliche... stupides rumspringen in if/sw/shat wenn man auf das bg wartet oder naggich machen und weibliche chars belästigen ^^ 

thats WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

Also ich versteh zwar, dass man was nebenher macht. Aber ich bin Hexer und hab beim farmen IMMER mindestens 4-5 Mobs am Ar*** kleben^^ Da bleibt keine Zeit, was anderes zu tun. Außerdem würd ich dann mit dem looten ned hinterherkommen^^ Also ich bin beim farmen eher auf dem Massenpulltrip und verfalle in eine Art Trance, bei der ich nur noch soviele Mobs wie möglich auf einmal pull und kill hehe


----------



## Mephal (9. November 2007)

Da mein Fernseher hinter mir steht, habe ich das so geregelt, dass ich neben meinen Bildschirm einen Spiegel aufgestellt habe, wodurch quasi zwei Bildschirme direkt nebeneinander laufen. Hab ich auch früher während Raids so gemacht, weil man den Kopf dadurch nicht bewegen muss und eigentlich auch immer direkt beim Geschehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (9. November 2007)

Fernseher, Winamp und DVD Player sorgen für genug Abwechslung wenns mal langweilig wird ;D


----------



## Fenn (9. November 2007)

Also wenn ich mal wieder farmen muss dann immer mit Musik.Meistens hör ich Onkelz oder grad mit freunden icq chatten . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (9. November 2007)

hauptsächlich mukke hören eigentlich...

aber vermehrt GIGA am schauen (2 screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder Filmchen laufen lassen..
chatten uvm

und wenns mal länger dauert (nein kein Snickers) dann kommen die guten alten Printmedien wieder her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertestargo (9. November 2007)

Wenn ich raide dann lass ich mich von nichts ablenken aber ansonsten esse ich während des spielens und sehe meine Serien auf DVD oder wenn sie laufen da mein Fehrnseher in der Nähe meines Computers steht momentan Desperate Housewifes, Sargate:Atlantis oder Supernaturel, da ich sehr viel arbeiten muss, bin ich auch mehr oder minder gezwungen das alles Gleichzeitig zu Machen.


----------



## Eathen (9. November 2007)

also meistens höre ich neben bei radio über live-stream und ich bin so eingepackt das ich mich erschrecke wenn jemand neben mir steht auf einmal abgesehen davon kann neben mir ne bombe hochgehen oder das haus abfackeln ich höre das nie mit headset xD


----------



## MiKlAtScH (9. November 2007)

musik musik musik hab ich was vergessen?ach ja musik^^und bissl fernseh schauen king of queens rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. November 2007)

tjoa was mach ich hmm ma überlegen..................eig musik hören so beim farmen ansonsten gucken ob wer on ist um im ts zu labern und sonst eig nur gucken ob ich immer höhere crits mit hinrichten hinbekomme xD (das mach ich beim farmen)
beim afk sein/auf grp bzw raid mitlgieder warten mach ich eig das gleiche ausser das ich das mit den hinrichten rekorden inner arena teste wenn wer ausm team grad on ist und lust hat xD

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Mapmann (9. November 2007)

Ich lese das Buffed magazin und schau manchmal Contra 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Brezzl (9. November 2007)

Bin am Programmieren, Musik hören, ICQ, E-Gitrarre, Essen machen, telefonate erledigen, HAUSAUFGABEN! (fals ich mal welche mache immer nebenbei zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Shisha heizen, Gedichte schreiben und RP-Story weitermachen.

Das sind so standart sachen =D


----------



## The Brezzl (9. November 2007)

Bin am Programmieren, Musik hören, ICQ, E-Gitrarre, Essen machen, telefonate erledigen, HAUSAUFGABEN! (fals ich mal welche mache immer nebenbei zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Shisha heizen, Gedichte schreiben und RP-Story weitermachen.

Das sind so standart sachen =D


----------



## Evíga (9. November 2007)

Threads oder andern Kram lesen (2 Bildschirme ftw)
Nur klicken und Keyboardübungen mit links oder nur Tasta und Keyboardübungen mit rechts xD


----------



## Realcynn (9. November 2007)

ich höre meistens musik oder laber mit kumpels im ts.
würde ja gerne icq benutzen bzw. skype aber mein fenstermodus ist verbuggt und da läuft nichts weil mein rechner bei zu häufigem hin und herswitschen meistens abstürtzt. ansonsten kippe ich lieterweise mineralwasser in mich hinein und lese im hochelfen-armeebuch oder im buffed-magazin die artikel über Guild-Wars oder wow


----------



## Varot (10. November 2007)

Also ich höre da immer so einen Techno Sender über stream das hält einen wach und die Moderatoren klingen meistens so hacke das man mit denen sich acuh schon beschäftigeng kann (in Gedanken über solche Sinnlosen Ausbrüche wie: Whuououou!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. November 2007)

also wen ich mal auf meine gruppen leutz warte dann schau ich mal auf meinen ganzen foren und seiten nach obs was neues gibt schreib hier und da was ins forum und zock minesweeper^^


----------



## foofo (10. November 2007)

also e-gitarre is immer griff bereit
auch am anderen monitor läuft die glotze
dann is buffed auch immer auf
genauso wie icq, msn

also hab immer was zu tun nebenbei xD


----------



## Nfighter (10. November 2007)

Also wenn ich WoW spiele läuft der Fernseh immer nebenbei steht dirreckt neben mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich auf Gruppenmitglieder warte esse ich meistens etwas, höre Musik, gucke Fernseh und surfe im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und...
...Naja ich bin dann mal in der Küche und mach mir was zum Frühstücken bin eben erst aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye!


----------



## Littleheroe (10. November 2007)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> also wen ich mal auf meine gruppen leutz warte dann schau ich mal auf meinen ganzen foren und seiten nach obs was neues gibt schreib hier und da was ins forum und zock minesweeper^^




jaaaa!!! minesweeer for ever!!!


----------



## Likechees (11. November 2007)

Meistens mach ich einfach meinen Fernsehr aus (läuft normalerweise immer) und Leg mich ins Bett und entspanne einfach mal.Ich mein sich auszuruhen ist perfekt um z.b. vor einem Raid nochmal Kraft zu tanken und man wird nicht so schnell im Raid Müde wie andere (merkt man nach einer Weile).
Beim Farmen guck ich halt immer Fernsehn da ich als heiler eh 20 Sekunden an nem Mob hänge.


----------



## JP_1018 (11. November 2007)

DvD schaun, ICQ schreiben und wenn noch platz auf m monitor is auf der buffed-seite surfen^^


----------



## Skyko (11. November 2007)

hmmmm, mein Fernsehn läuft immer nebenbei oder bin mit Freunden im TS.

Während ich farme läuft immer der eine oder andere Hordler vorbei xD
(der natürlich gegankt wird)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. November 2007)

Ích kucke / höre nebenbei die ärzte Live DVD
Sonst bin ich eigentlich konzentriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (12. November 2007)

... wenn ich farme? Farmen... Ich bin zu alt zum Multitasking, ich farme nicht besonders gerne, da mag ich mir nicht noch unwichtigen Schnickschnack nebenher antun: das hält bloß noch mehr auf.

Und warten mag ich gar nicht: wenn's mit der Instanz mal wieder nicht losgeht, weil irgendwer es mal wieder nicht auf den Grill kriegt, pünktlich zu sein, dann klopp' ich unschuldiges Viehzeug in der Umgebung platt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JediForces (13. November 2007)

Also ich spiel das Pennergame^^
Das is n kleines Browser-Game, ich kann euch mal den Link schicken.

www.jan-at-pen-nergame.de.vu

Greetings,
Pallando (Anetheron)

PS: Danke für die Spenden für meinen Penner xD


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Buffed Forum mit Laptop anschauen oder Buffed magazin lesen.
DvD/Musik oder sonstiges!^^


----------



## Kennyxd (14. November 2007)

höre 100% der zeit die ich am rechner verbringe musik, lifestream sei dank auch immer wieder was anderes
auf www.di.fm gibts zum glück massig streams die genau meinen geschmakc treffen^^
sonst bin ich meist noch im ts oder switche alle paar sekundne zwischen desktop und spiel hin und her


----------



## Daywa (14. November 2007)

Hab 3 Monitore.

Aufm 1. (Mitte): Wenn ich Lust hab zu daddeln switch ich zwischen WoW und CS
Aufm 2. (rechts): Firefox, Winamp und Messenger sind ständig an
Aufm 3. (links): Photoshop und Dreamweaver sind auch immer an, damit ich, wenn ich lustig bin, meine Inetseite weiterprogrammmieren kann

Und wenn das alles nicht reicht hab ich nochn Fernseher hinter mir bei dem ich dann zwischen verschiedenen Musiksendern hin und her zappe.

Und wenn ich keine Lust auf Computerzeuch hab mach ich Sport oder geh raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele meist mit Musik oder dem BuffedCast nebenbei. Sollte ich mal zu Raids kommen, dann würde ich nur Musik hören, da BuffedCast bei TS² schon sehr ablenkend ist. Schön ist aber wirklich, was man beim BuffedCast erfährt, besonders, wenn man den von Anfang an durch hört. Imom bin ich beim BuffedCast... mom... Episode 71 und bin seit mindestens einem Monat bei. Leider hör ich unbewusst einige Episoden dann doppelt, weil ich von einem auf den anderen Tag vergesse, welche ich gestern gehört habe.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hör musik/radio, rede über micro und icq mit freunden, lese...


----------



## saibot1207 (30. Januar 2009)

ich häng rum lass mich von Musik beschallen und rege mich über unsinne Youthmagazines auf (ohne irgedeinen Grund).

und näturlich ignoriere ich gepflegt die oberen Comments


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

-Musik hören
-Was trinken

Das wars eigentlich auch^^


----------



## Zez (30. Januar 2009)

Rollen + W
xFire Commando für Ingame browser, habe ich auch öfters mal wärend nem Kampf @ wc3 offen, oder früher in Instanzen/Raids, und bin auf Youtube unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

im raid und beim pvp afk gehen,film gucken musik hören,im wohnzimmer essen und klenie schwester leertaste drücken schicken und öhm hinlegen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> im raid und beim pvp afk gehen,film gucken musik hören,im wohnzimmer essen und klenie schwester leertaste drücken schicken und öhm hinlegen^^


Dann musste ja eine Frau sein, da männer ja bekanntlich nicht Multitasking fähig sind (oder wie das geschrieben wird *confused*)


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dann musste ja eine Frau sein, da männer ja bekanntlich nicht Multitasking fähig sind (oder wie das geschrieben wird *confused*)


Ich mein doch abwechselnd je nachdem worauf ich lust hab -.-


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also ich höre Musik und schreib über MSN/ICQ mit Freunden...denn: Fenster Modus FTW!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 /sign

und den buffedcast hör ich währendessen immer


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (31. Januar 2009)

musik und guidebook lesen^^

oder comics von WoW lesen^^


----------



## Alion (2. Februar 2009)

Bei mit geht das von Fernsehen über essen oder Lesen, Telefonieren, SMS Schreiben, Rauchen u.s.w.
Ich bin in meiner Gilde dafür bekannt diverse Dinge wie WoW gleichzeitig zu machen.

Die besten sind: Schlafen (bin mal bei einem Raid eingepennt) und Duschen(Raidpause, hmhm 15min Pause das reicht doch locker um schnell unter die Dusche zu springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

nunja 5min pause reicht auch locker zum duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei unwichtigen bossen sind filme immer gut .. auch wenn man sie dann nur teilweise ankuken kann.
und bei wichtigen bossen halt musik und konzentration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kanns nid haben wenn ich mich anstrenge und dann labert wer "schnell sds auf xx" oder so ^^


----------



## nokx (3. Februar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also ich höre Musik und schreib über MSN/ICQ mit Freunden...denn: Fenster Modus FTW!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GANZ GENAU =) 
Fenstermodus ist wirklch ideal. Ich bin eigentlich IMMER nebenbei am Chatten und am Foren durchstöbern, YouTube Videos gucken und der TV läuft eigentlich auch immer daneben.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich schaue fern, höre musik, (beim auf den raid warten spiele ich [instert random Spielkonsole here], oder unterhalte mich mit freunden über Skype/TS.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2009)

Musik läuft eigentlich immer neben her; ich bin nebenbei halt meist an MSN gebunden und hab dann mit spielen/chatten genug zu tun.. xD


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich höre auch Musik, schau ins Gildenforum oder die Buffedseite, koch mir viel zu viel Kaffee oder quatsche mit meinem Freund, der meistens neben mir sitzt und auch zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. Februar 2009)

Musik Hören Fernseh gucken hausaufgaben machen ^^


----------



## Max der Orc (5. Februar 2009)

Ich höre auch nebenbei Musik und ich chatte auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (5. Februar 2009)

X-Box 360 Spielen, Fernseh gucken, Mit meinem Kumpel uns über Skype über Youtube videos lustig machen , browserspiele spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

travian spielen
bei buffed surfen musik hoeren^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (5. Februar 2009)

also ich mache meistens irgendwelche Dinge, während mein Char in Azeroth herumsteht, wartet oder fliegt,
alles, was eben so in diese kurzen Zeiten reinpasst.
eine kleine Auswahl:

Katzenklo reinigen
Fingernägel maniküren bzw lackieren
Staubwischen
in diversen Foren stöbern
YouTube Videos angucken ( bevorzugt Make-Up Tutorials ) 
e-mailen
mit dem Hund oder den Katzen spielen
TV Zeitschrift lesen ( wahlweise auch Buffed oder WoW Sonderheft ) 
Haare waschen
kleine Mahlzeit zubereiten....


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

verdammt ich trottel geloescht


----------



## psichopure (11. Juni 2010)

Whärend man WoW-zockt wird Musik gehört, ganz klar. Wenn aber ein raid ansteht mukke aus und TS²/TS³ angemacht und den Leuten im Raid zugehört (ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist aber bei mir ist das ebenfalls sehr unterhaltsam xD)


----------



## Ardomur (11. Juni 2010)

Also entweder ich muss mich konzentrieren (zB mit nem Heilchar) dann schmeiß ich nur Musik nebenbei rein.
Aber wenn ich als Tank irgendwo mitgehe oder als langweilige Schadesnklasse mit 2 Knöpfen guck ich übern Ipod Scrubs....so macht Zocken dann echt Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn Raidmitglieder dann flamen weil Raid wipt oder so, kA hat geruckelt oder sowas. Außerdem geht bei sowas immer Scrubs vor WoW.
In Raid pausen natürlich aufs Klo gehen, Essen holen oder im Forum surfen (wobei, bis auf Klo gehen, immer mein Ipod mit Scrubs mit kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Trinken tu ich immer Haaner Apfelschorle, so 2 - 3 Flaschen (a 1 Liter) am Tag vorm PC...ich bin SÜCHTIG!


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Juni 2010)

Najo ehm im raid bin ich meist auf desktop ;D
gestern aion neu aktiviert, raid beginnt 20 uhr, tank hat internetprobleme internet ist ganz weg (stehn vor arthilein) okay er sagt er lauft schnell zu sein kumpel, 45 min hat das ganze gedauert während alle vor arthi waren xD, war noch im TS und hab nebenbei auf Desktop Aion laufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöne laggerei da bei beiden spielen alles auf ultra XD ging aber eigentlich wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst halts übliche foren gucken ....... undso weiter und so weiter ... wurd ja schon 10000 mal gesagt xD
(Imkampf oder im normalen raids, nix im hintergrund muss viel ansagen und dmg machen xD)


----------



## Dominau (11. Juni 2010)

Hmm.. was mach ich während dem Zocken?
SChwer, denn meistens zock ich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben bei natürlich noch Musik. Aber wenn ich zocken will dann zock ich und mach neben bei nicht noch 1000 sachen.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Labern mit Kollegen im Skype, ansonsten meist Musik falls es sich um ein MMO, RPG oder Strategiespiel handelt. Bei Egoshootern mach ich meist nichts nebenbei.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auf buffed, is doch klaro! außerdem hör ich nebenher Musik.


----------

